# Call Out Journal



## Teekay (Nov 14, 2011)

A call out journal has been made about myself, and I had noted a mod, the note was read, and nothing was done. I then submitted a TT. But, the thing is, the OP was NOT the one to post my name, and I had asked the posted to remove it, and they did not.  I'm sorry if I am being impatient, and this is in the wrong area, but, apparently, comments were made, and I do not wish for anyone to 'troll' my account. The OP had twisted everything that had happened and now his fans are 'whiteknighting' him. I had posted on the journal to two of the comment, defending myself, but was warned about the comments then, and what may happen. So I hid them. But, like I said, not my name is up there.  I would like the journal removed entirely, in case my name is posted again, but can;t mods hide comments? How hard is it to go in and do so?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

get used to it
people call me out & death threat me all the time
grow a spine & move on?


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Boo fucking hoo. Use your tears as lube.


----------



## Kihari (Nov 14, 2011)

OP, has it been a reasonable amount of time to expect said mod to have looked into it? I know it's the kind of thing you want done _now-now-now!_ but it might take some time for the right people to make up their minds about what to do.

I would have suggested firing off an email to the staff, but I don't think that ever worked for anyone either.

I don't know what this is about so there's that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2011)

You're popular, deal with it.
Happens to everyone that's popular.


----------



## Teekay (Nov 14, 2011)

I had sent a note early, which had been ignored, but it WAS read. I'm not sure how it works here, but I was told TT's are almost never answered. But every other site (Aside from DA) any issues had been resolved almost right away.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 14, 2011)

Noting specific moderators and admins is not the most effective way to do things. It may seem like it, but it's not and here's why. 
In a report of TT the message goes to an area that all the admins can view. So when someone has the time they can take care of it. 
When you PM a mod or admin several things might happen. They might be using their phone and can see the message but can't act. They may be in class, about to go out, or just generally having a life. 
This is all volunteer work so you can't expect any staff member to sit on the computer 9-5 and deal with issues. 
So don't PM admins and mods with issues that can be dealt with by any admin or mod. 

You also have the option of using the admin email to call particular attention to the issue if reasonable time has been given. Again this is a volunteer place and while the issue is important, shit happens and staff get busy. If you're only waiting and hour or two then that's a bit unreasonable.


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Teekay said:


> I had sent a note early, which had been ignored,  but it WAS read. I'm not sure how it works here, but I was told TT's are  almost never answered. But every other site (Aside from DA) any issues  had been resolved almost right away.



HA HA HA HA HAAA.
FA =/= DA



OP, why is your gallery full of pornographic depictions of furry children?
Cub porn is more against the AUP/Rules (and morality) than any kind of call out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2011)

Teekay said:


> I had sent a note early, which had been ignored, but it WAS read. I'm not sure how it works here, but I was told TT's are almost never answered. But every other site (Aside from DA) any issues had been resolved almost right away.


I'll give you a hint, 90% of the time that happens that means the staff were unable to find a site violation and just didn't feel like dealing with you.


*edit*
What Deo said, why do you have cub porn on your gallery?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 14, 2011)

unrelated but this is awesome irl
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6732627/

*NSFW*


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2011)

Also Teekay before you post a rage journal calling us trolls keep in mind we're not, you're just posting cub porn which is against the rules.
And honestly if the journal in question is about you posting cub porn then no wonder why the admins are ignoring your troubleticket.


*edit*
Dayum speak of the devil, your journal already beat me to the punch.


----------



## Teekay (Nov 14, 2011)

Hahaha, it's not a RAGETROLL JOURNAL, it's just cause friends are leaving FA and dislike cub. Take it as you wish though, I don;t really care. I don't plan on leaving FA any time soon as I much prefer it to IB.  Also, despite what you may view my art, NONE of it is cub. I ONLY post that on IB.  EDIT; whoops, didn't read all. The OP of the journal was mad that I made this comment; 'You draw snouts very well, but your anatomy could use work.'. He hid the comment and when I asked why, and gave a simple tip, he flipped out.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 15, 2011)

Teekay said:


> Hahaha, it's not a RAGETROLL JOURNAL, it's just cause friends are leaving FA and dislike cub. Take it as you wish though, I don;t really care. I don't plan on leaving FA any time soon as I much prefer it to IB.  Also, despite what you may view my art, NONE of it is cub. I ONLY post that on IB.  EDIT; whoops, didn't read all. The OP of the journal was mad that I made this comment; 'You draw snouts very well, but your anatomy could use work.'. He hid the comment and when I asked why, and gave a simple tip, he flipped out.



you know that shit can get you thrown in jail here right?

[canada]


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you know that shit can get you thrown in jail here right?
> 
> [canada]


Speaking of which isn't it a felony?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which isn't it a felony?


i got no idea


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 15, 2011)

Remove your own journals. Take a walk and maybe figure something out, or another is just to remain inactive. Things might move on.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 15, 2011)

Teekay said:


> Also, despite what you may view my art, NONE of it is cub. I ONLY post that on IB.


 
Why don't you take a seat over there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 15, 2011)

It isnt cub porn, its sadly how they draw characters. What the person said about them though is true, they need to work on their style so it isnt auto identified as cub.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 15, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Speaking of which isn't it a felony?


Here no. That was revoked last I checked. Revoked in terms of pieces which are entirely made from scratch. Photomanips and photos are still illegal.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> It isnt cub porn, its sadly how they draw characters. What the person said about them though is true, they need to work on their style so it isnt auto identified as cub.



Though he essentially admitted he DOES draw cub porn, he just thinks what he posts here isn't TOO cubby to violate AUP.

Makes you wonder though, if this isn't cub porn then how fucking young do his ACTUAL cubs look. D:

edit: also, http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/109726-It-s-not-cub-it-s-my-style!


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> It isnt cub porn, its sadly how they draw characters. What the person said about them though is true, they need to work on their style so it isnt auto identified as cub.


.. he said it was cub porn


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> .. he said it was cub porn


no they admitted they draw cub porn


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no they admitted they draw cub porn


yeah thats what I meant
the jopurnal, says its cub porn


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yeah thats what I meant
> the jopurnal, says its cub porn


To which I point out on their FA isnt cub porn they long since moved their cub porn to actually Pedobunny


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> To which I point out on their FA isnt cub porn they long since moved their cub porn to actually Pedobunny


i dunno man some of the stuff in their fa looks cubalicious to me


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dunno man some of the stuff in their fa looks cubalicious to me


its cause they draw cub porn/shota, their style easily caters to that and cant be use for anything else. My 3 commissions should still be in their gallery I just never upload it to my FA cause I had folks go "its sorta cubbish"


----------



## Fay V (Nov 15, 2011)

Closed


----------

